

Why is HN and the Blog subdomained rather than getting SEO juice via subfolders? - thecub

Given YC is created by hackers, why is HN and the Blog subdomained rather than getting SEO juice via subfolders?
======
davidw
Because PG and company have all the visibility they need without stupid SEO
bullshit, because they do good work?

